# Revell Saturn V Rocket - 40th Anniversary



## MonsterModelMan

With the re-release of the Saturn V rocket for the 40th Anniversary on the Moon Walk...I was wondering...
I never had this kit when it was originally released. I tried finding the size of this and all I could find was it was 1/144 scale.
How big would that be?

This looks like a pretty cool kit to build as it includes the Lunar Module as well.

I haven't found too much as far as this model as a build-up and was wondering if anyone has any pics to share or could tell me the size of it.

The Lunar Module diorama is scheduled to release real soon too!

MMM


----------



## iamweasel

It is somewhere in the area of 30" tall. Then there is the base for it, which I am not sure of but it cant be more then 2".
I hear people complain of the inaccuracies of it,(Mostly the CSM) but it still builds up nice.
Theres a site where they sell really nice accurate decals for it here.. http://www.spacemodelsystems.com/decals.html
I bought mine there for the 1/144 and 1/96 scales and they do a good job.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Hey iamweasel,

Thanks for that link! I just ordered a set of decals for this kit.
Do you have any sites or pics of an actual build-up of this kit?
I was down at NASA in Houston last month and have some actual pics of the Saturn V they have in the hangar/museum. This is one HUGE rocket in person!

Thanks again,
MMM


----------



## iamweasel

Glad to help.
Sorry I dont have any links to any built ups for it. I dont have any shots of mine at the moment either. 
I was at Kennedy's Space center last year and went to see the Saturn V and my girlfriend said I looked like I was in shock when we walked into the building it was housed in. What a monster she is and beautiful to boot.
Nothing I have loved more then the Apollo/Gemini/Mercury programs and all their machines!


----------



## flyingfrets

The kit's a decent starting point, but with the upgraded decals, you're going to want this http://realspacemodels.com/html/apopg.htm too.

New Ware http://mek.kosmo.cz/newware/#Kits and detail sets has some nice detailing kits for the coming re-releases of the 1/48 LM and the 1/32 CSM also...

Happy building!


----------



## Mark McGovern

MMM,

I have a buildup I did OOB years ago. It's 1/96 scale, and the inaccurate CSM was Revell's very first Apollo model kit from back in the 1960s. It comes with a simple base: a beveled square about 10" square and maybe an inch high, with four triangular supports on which the Saturn V site. The supports were made to hold the rocket off the base just enough to clear the engine bells, so the base really doesn't add more than 2" to the height of the model.

Mark McG.


----------



## MightyMax

Here is something to keep in mind when you get yours.
I wanted one of these since I was a kid. I never got one. I finally broke down and bought one when they were a Revell Germany issue and available at Hobby Lobby. I got one during one of their (in)famous 50% off sales. I rushed home to open the huge box. Upon opening I was shocked. No way were all the parts for a 4 foot tall rocket in the box. Where were the rocket body parts? I then realized there were sheets of styrene plastic in the box. I studied the instructions. I then realized it did not have molded styrene body parts but instead they supply you with sheet plastic you use to roll tubes from. These tubes are the rocket body! Just a word of caution as you might think like I did and that it is missing a bunch of parts when it is not.

Max Bryant


----------



## iamweasel

When I got the 1/96 Saturn V and opened it I thought the same thing at first, then once I realized how the kit is made, I thought "No way was this a 90 + dollar kit". Still don't think the price on it is in any way close to what its worth, still it looks nice sitting on my PC desk.


----------



## MightyMax

iamweasel said:


> When I got the 1/96 Saturn V and opened it I thought the same thing at first, then once I realized how the kit is made, I thought "No way was this a 90 + dollar kit". Still don't think the price on it is in any way close to what its worth, still it looks nice sitting on my PC desk.


 
I agree with that. At the time it was 104.00 at Hobby Lobby and I got it on sale for 52.00. Still I am not sure it was something I wanted to pay 52.00 plus tax on but it was less of a sting than if I paid 104.00 + tax.

A 4 foot tall model rocket does tend to look impressive though.


Max Bryant


----------



## iamweasel

MightyMax said:


> A 4 foot tall model rocket does tend to look impressive though.
> 
> 
> Max Bryant


Doesn't it though , it's pretty much the first thing people see when they enter my den.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh

There was one languishing for over a year at our local Hobby Lobby. I knew of the sheet tubing issue and just couldn't justify purchasing it even at $50 off. I thought it was pretty overpriced for what it was. Then one day I found it sitting in the back isle clearance section and some numb skull had market it down to $16.98! I looked it over and saw the original price tag on the bottom for $100.00+ and thought it was some type of mistake. The yellow clearance tag looked legit and didn't show any signs of having been removed from something else and stuck on the box so I snatched it up and went to the checkout. The young lady ran it up for $16.98 and I left the store smiling. When I got home I found another clearance sticker under the first and it was for $40.00. I guess the person in charge of the department was sick of dusting it? Anyway, I just sold it on Ebay for $85 and that guy got a good deal on it too.


----------



## Mark McGovern

I don't know why everybody is so upset over the sheet styrene issue. In the first place, the way the model was engineered, the sheets form into perfectly circular tubes. And in the second, the real Saturn V was made of _sheet_ metal - you didn't think it was made from riveted metal plates like Dr. Zarkov's rocket did you?

Mark McGordon


----------



## MightyMax

Mark McGovern said:


> I don't know why everybody is so upset over the sheet styrene issue. In the first place, the way the model was engineered, the sheets form into perfectly circular tubes. And in the second, the real Saturn V was made of _sheet_ metal - you didn't think it was made from riveted metal plates like Dr. Zarkov's rocket did you?
> 
> Mark McGordon


 
Not exactly upset about it mark. just a little surprised is all. You go in buying a rather expensive styrene kit of the Saturn V. I expected a model manufacturer as the likes of Revell to have made it from molded styrene.
I have been collecting kits for 30 years and this particular kit has been available since 1969/70? I have never in the 28 years the kit existed at the point I finally got one, heard it was made from rolled sheet. So it was kind of a surprise. Maybe it would not have been such a shock if somewhere on the box Revell mentioned this fact. I was not faulting the kits virtue as I think it is an excellent piece of model engineering. Just commenting on how it was represented in the box.

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## MonsterModelMan

flyingfrets said:


> The kit's a decent starting point, but with the upgraded decals, you're going to want this http://realspacemodels.com/html/apopg.htm too.
> 
> Happy building!


Thanks FF...you couldn't be more correct on that one...just ordered this too!

Now all I need is a launchpad in scale with this kit...wait...I'm sure you know where I can drop some more coin with yet another add-on!

MMM


----------



## irocer

Maybe I can get one this time- I missed out on the last re-issue at HL. I too think the HL 1/2 off price is much better. Not getting one did lead to bigger things. I am now building a Saturn V in paper at 1/48 and that does raise eyebrows as people see it. I believe it will be somewhere around 7ft when complete. Check my photo album for images so far.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Irocer,

WOW! Where did you get the designs/instructions for that 1/48 Saturn V version?

That looks really impressive!!! Would love to know if that was a kit or how you obtained that one...HUGE!!!Scratch or available somewhere?

Make sure you PM me when it is finished and take a few pics of it so I can see this completed!

MMM


----------



## Aurora-brat

I think you folks are getting the old Revell 1/96 scale Saturn V mixed up with the Monogram 1/144 Saturn V, which is presumably what Revell is is re-issuing. The 1/144 kit has injection molded stages, where the Revell 1/96 has the sheet styrene stages. The 1/144 kit has some CM shape issues as well, but all in all is a nice kit. I believe Airfix also had a 1/144 Saturn V kit.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Aurora-brat,

You are correct...the 1/144 version has injection molded stages...not rolled sheet styrene! And it certainly doesn't look like it will be 4ft tall either. I have the new Revell 1/144 re-issued one cracked open right in front of me!

However, I have just been in touch with my local hobby shop (AAA Hobbies) Stevens International is behind them and they told me that the Revell 1/96 scale Saturn V is being re-issued in about 2 weeks also (wooo-hooo) and I have also seen them on the e-place so it must be true!
The 1/96 version as mentioned in this thread is the 4ft tall one as the box looks to be almost as tall!

MMM


----------



## flyingfrets

MonsterModelMan said:


> Thanks FF...you couldn't be more correct on that one...just ordered this too!
> 
> Now all I need is a launchpad in scale with this kit...wait...I'm sure you know where I can drop some more coin with yet another add-on!
> 
> MMM


As a matter of fact, I DO! 

SERIOUS coin needed for this baby, but the detail & features are second to none: http://www.launchcomplexmodels.com/ML.html.

A more affordable alternative (though I can't vouch for the quality): http://cgi.ebay.com/Launch-Tower-LU...ryZ13903QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem.

And if you go *that* route, you might consider *this* as well: http://cgi.ebay.com/Crawler-Transpo...ryZ13903QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem.

And for the "bigger is better" crowd: http://cgi.ebay.com/HUGE-1-48-Scale...oryZ2567QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem.

Yes, the second one is intended as a flying model, but would still be *quite* a display piece! Frankly, if I parted with that much cash for a model, I have serious doubts that I'd ever even *try* to fly it!

And there's scads of detail parts out there too (F1 engine bells with molded insulation, accurate electrical boxes, correct ullage motors, etc.). Man, why'd you get me *started*....you know how I get!!!:lol:


----------



## irocer

MMM, this thing is a free downloadable paper model by Greedt A.Peterusma. It can be found at the Lower Hudson Valley Paper Model Giftshop site- http://jleslie48.com . Right now there are only the engines, stage 1 and ring to stage 2 ready. I believe the rest is being developed. It is very cool and not really that hard to build.


----------



## LGFugate

The site also has another 1/48th scale Saturn V kit by another modeler. It's not as detailed as the one Irocer is talking about, but it is complete.

1/48th scale Saturn V = :woohoo:


Larry


----------



## longbox

Greetings Rocketeers.
I apologise if this is old news, just to mention that the Airfix Saturn V is being re-released this year with new sprues for the LM shroud, CM and service module, fatter and with more accurate detail. 
The Airfix Tribute Forum has sprue pix (but you need to sign up to see them).
LB


----------



## iamweasel

Thanks for the info Longbox, I may get another of those if they have improved them. I still have nearly a dozen between the Revell and the Airfix in my stash....why, I have no idea but I like the building the ole Saturns like Trekies like building the Enterprise.


----------



## flyingfrets

iamweasel said:


> I like the building the ole Saturns like Trekies like building the Enterprise.


No two Saturn V launch vehicles were alike. Plenty of variations to build...

http://www.apollosaturn.com/

There are also the Space In Miniature series of books for reference. Man, now I'm itchin' to build a Saturn! Gotta dig up my old "Man In Space" kit! Anybody know if aftermarket decals are still available for this one? It's 1/200 scale (I *think*).


----------



## Aurora-brat

AMT's "Man in Space" was 1/200 scale. A company called Tango Papa made a set of decals for it which were outstanding. I used them on my build.










I also added a Lindberg 1/200 Shuttle to complete the US Manned Space Program Display


----------



## flyingfrets

Great minds think alike! I have both kits & was planning the same thing. Hmmm...wonder how tough it would be to scratch-build launch pads & gantries for the whole set?...

BTW: Just checked the Tango Papa website. He *does* still list the decals for the "Man In Space" kit as being avvailable for anyone interested.


----------



## djnick66

Remember the current "Revell" kit is actually the old Monogram 1/144 kit. Revell had their own 1/96 scale model, which was reissued three or four years back, and stands about 4 feet tall. Airfix is preparing to reissue thier 1/144 kit as well. None of the rockets actually represent actual space shot Saturn V's but you can get new decals, resin bits, exahust nozzles etc to fix them up. Of the 1/144 kits, Monograms was always slightly better than Airfix's. BUT Airfix lists thier forthcoming reissue as "modified tooling" so I assume they are updating the mold to reflect the actual Saturn V and not a mock up, especially in the CSM area. The big Revell 1/96 model also represents pre-flight rocket/capsules, and the pre-printed markings on the plastic body wraps are for the Saturn V used for static engine testing. I think that is the rocket that survives today at the Kennedy Space Center display.


----------



## djnick66

irocer said:


> MMM, this thing is a free downloadable paper model by Greedt A.Peterusma. It can be found at the Lower Hudson Valley Paper Model Giftshop site- http://jleslie48.com . Right now there are only the engines, stage 1 and ring to stage 2 ready. I believe the rest is being developed. It is very cool and not really that hard to build.


If thats the model I think it is, its been under development for years and is stagant now.

Delta 7 Studios has some awesome card model DVD's for the Mercury and Gemini craft. They have the Apollo stuff in the works, but its been in the works again for maybe 5 years with no new info...


----------



## hedorah59

Nice build-up of that AMT set, Aurora Brat!


----------



## Aurora-brat

hedorah59 said:


> Nice build-up of that AMT set, Aurora Brat!


Thanks, I couldn't have done it without those *Tango Papa* decals. Especially that tiny Mercury/Redstone. And the Gemini would have been a nightmare too!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

I also like the very very small people you included with the display! 
MMM


----------



## longbox

djnick66 said:


> BUT Airfix lists thier forthcoming reissue as "modified tooling" so I assume they are updating the mold to reflect the actual Saturn V and not a mock up, especially in the CSM area.


See my post above, the retooling is limited to the CSM & shroud. It looks quite good too.
LB


----------



## Dr. Brad

hedorah59 said:


> Nice build-up of that AMT set, Aurora Brat!


Yes, very nice! Just beautiful.


----------



## Aurora-brat

MonsterModelMan said:


> I also like the very very small people you included with the display!
> MMM


I was hoping someone would pick up on them!

They are "Z" scale model railroad figures from Preiser. Not quite 1/200 scale but very close. I thought they would help give a sense of how friggin' huge these vehicles were.

Thanks all for the compliments on my display, it is still one of my all time favorite builds.


----------



## gtspeed

Hi

If you are looking for the best deals for the NASA range check out models4hobby.co.uk[/url] on both the web or ebay they are very good :tongue:


----------



## bert model maker

Great topic here. I bought the 1/96 for $118.00 at hobbytown a long time ago,took it home, opened it up and was also shocked to see such an empty box. The kit could have fit in a much smaller box. I found the small parts busted off the sprues and those parts were also damaged. I returned it & got my money back. I have looked at sherries hot rockets and they have a 1/48 saturn V that not onle stands 7 1/2 feet tall. but it flies too. I just recieved news that a Saturn V in 1/100 scale is due to be released by the same company who released this 1/72 see through shuttle. The saturn V wil also be see through on one side. I have the Shuttle and I must say, it is OUTSTANDING !!!


----------



## LGFugate

I've had the original issue Revell 1/96th scale Apollo/Saturn V since October 18, 1969, and the reason the box is the size it is is to hold the completed model if you want to store or transport it. I've had the original Monogram 1/144th scale Saturn V since December 28, 1968, and it's really not bad considering how long ago it was designed and made.

My Revell Saturn's stage 1 and 2 skins cracked and yellowed by 1972, so I removed them and replaced them with white posterboard. It worked well for a while, but is yellow now.

I bought the first reissue of the Revell 1/96th scale Saturn 5 back in the early 80's when it first came out, and plan to build it this month for the 40th anniversary of my original model and the first moon landing. (It's also a good way to kill time while waiting for all the model goodies coming in December from Moebius and Round 2!!!)

Larry


----------

